# inspections under fire



## cda (Apr 18, 2010)

I know a few cities around here charging for every annual inspection, and some cities looking to do it.

http://www.firehouse.com/news/top-headlines/minneapolis-fire-code-inspections-under-fire-after-fatal-fire


----------



## JBI (Apr 19, 2010)

It's the only way to pay for the service provided. Separate fees for Fire Safety Inspections and for Operating Permits here.


----------



## cda (Apr 19, 2010)

I think there are other ways to annual inspections.

Seems like if a business is paying taxes, then pays for an inspection on top of that, it seems like they would want to see alittle more for the money. as in the case cited, you have firefighters doing a little more complicated inspection plus the time factor they may have to deal with.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 19, 2010)

Rental Housing

Our city did it that way for many years and when I arrived some suggestions regarding the many interpretations shifts of individuals had and how some things were viewed important in some eyes and not similar in others.  Severe lacks of consistency lead to the creation of a separate rental housing division of the building department.  Now our office does all facilities > than six together with them.


----------

